# Audi TT Quattro 225HP air ride?



## bugness (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey guys,
I would like to bag my audi. I am new to air ride. Do you know how low / high i can go with my TT? I was thinking about going coilovers with bags. But I don't think I can go very low with that setup. HPS and bagyard setups look very nice too. Any suggestions?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

pm'd.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

I'm interrested in this same thing. Any one have some links?


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

i am interested as well in air for my TT225. i want to see some options as i am semi newb to air. any setups on tt225 that dont require a huge amount of modifications to the car to get it going. my concern is bringing it back to stock or close to stock if i have to down the line.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (1badg35)*

i think for the most part it will be easy to get the parts for the front. but for the rear is what i really have in question.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*

bump for more info!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_i am interested as well in air for my TT225. i want to see some options as i am semi newb to air. any setups on tt225 that dont require a huge amount of modifications to the car to get it going. my concern is bringing it back to stock or close to stock if i have to down the line. 



if you are wanting to go back to stock afterwards then you may not be able to go as low as possible with the car, some cutting and notching will probably be required in order to get the car really low. but if you only want to be as low as coilovers just with the adjustability of air then bag over coils will work well for sure. 
as far as the rear, if its anything like the rear setup for the A4/S4 quattro then fitment is very tight, not many people have bagged TT's I know of one, maybe anyone who knows something about their setup can chime in...
I know BDA Felgen just sold a setup for an S4 so if the rear suspension geometry is similar then you might want to contact them to find out more.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

the ONLY TT in the states on bags that i know of is sh-tsweak. his TT is gorgeous.
but bagyard does have fronts AND backs for the TT will cost ab out $2K plus management which is another $1K well worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

does anyone know if the mason kit is available yet? 
in addition to the bagyard setup, i know HPS also has a kit for the MK1 TT Quattro. does anyone have and pictures of either of these kits installed?
The only TT Quattro I've seen on air ride is Norman's, but his is a rayvern custom setup and is only a F/B configuration. The car is totally hot nonetheless.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

















not bagyards but on bags


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

this car is FWD right? any more info/pics of the setup?


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_this car is FWD right? any more info/pics of the setup?

unning weitecs in the front uvair aero bags, and h&r struts in the rear with uvair slam bags
not sure whether fwd or awd though.
his build thread is somewhere in here.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

yea its fwd


----------



## Pugsley337 (Feb 4, 2008)

I built custom off-set bag brackets for the rear of sh-tsweaks TT any questions hit me up I will be glad to help.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_yea its fwd

thank you.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

that red tt is ugly as fook!!


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Quattro 225HP air ride? (bugness)*

anyone have experience with airbagit.com? i called the company and they seem pretty knowlageable and my friend is using there kit on his s10 and loves it.. im not sure about how it works for the audi though.. any thoughts cause i was thinking about buying this for my "future" tt


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Quattro 225HP air ride? (volkswagendude01)*

Airbagit.com is the WalMart of air suspension. I would run far, far away.
Talk to [email protected] (www.alteredaltitude.com) if you plan to build your own setup, or Andrew (www.openroadtuning.com) if you want to purchase and bolt-in kit.


----------

